
Planned Parenthood's sexual health chatbot will answer teens' burning questions - tomerdi
https://mashable.com/article/planned-parenthood-sexual-health-chatbot/
======
tomerdi
are we going to use a chat bot for everything ? or some human touch with kids
health on the line will be nice ??????

